# Galveston bay fish kill!!!



## ClayExplorer21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Me and three buddies waded first light Sunday (2/6/11) morning and it was cold. Water temp a foot down was 39 degrees took us a little to find them but once we did it was on as long as the tide was moving till around noon. Turned back one big trout to fight another day and alot of undersized reds. Fish were caught on soft plastics red shad, morning glory and pumpkinseed.


----------

